# Indian Passport Renewal in Cyprus



## SSA (Jan 19, 2011)

Dear All - I wonder if it possible to renew my Indian passport from the High Commission of India in Nicosia. If so what are the procedures? If not, how else one can renew their Indian passport while living in Cyprus?

I have looked at their website but not much helpful. I am in the United States currently but relocating to Cyprus soon.

Any pointers or comments or thoughts is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

If your passport is nearly up for renewal I would check that is valid for entry into Cyprus before arriving.

Maiden


----------



## SSA (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for writing. I do have a valid passport until September, but need to renew it in Cyprus before applying for a temporary residency permit. So just wondering if the Indian consulate/embassy in Nicosia could renew my passport.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes but when are you travelling to Cyprus? You may need a clear six months in your passport before you are allowed into the country. I would check this out.

Maiden


----------



## SSA (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks again for writing. I am reaching Cyprus in the first week of February on a 90 day visitor permit. The plan is to apply for a temporary residency permit one month prior to the visitor permit expiration. To do so I need a valid passport for at least an year. Hence I am checking with participants on this forum if I can renew my Indian passport in Cyprus. I am sorry I did not get it - did you say YES that I can renew my passport from the Indian consulate in Nicosia? If so, how long it takes? Please let me know your input. I would truly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry no I didn't say you could.. I have no idea really. I think the best idea would be to email your consulate and ask them that way you will have an official reply.


----------



## SSA (Jan 19, 2011)

But you said "Yes but when are you travelling to Cyprus? ". I am confused why you were asking all the details if you are aware that you don't have an answer!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SSA said:


> But you said "Yes but when are you travelling to Cyprus? ". I am confused why you were asking all the details if you are aware that you don't have an answer!




I asked the details as I got the impression your passport was just about to run out and I was advising you to check you would be allowed into Cyprus on it.

No forum advice on legal matters should be taken as fact.. hence I said to email your consulate and ask.

maiden


----------



## SSA (Jan 19, 2011)

Of course I am aware of the fact that official information has to be requested from the embassy. The purpose of posting a question on a public forum is to seek information from other expats who had first hand experience. Thanks though for checking with me about the passport. It is all set to enter Cyprus. My current concern is about passport renewal and not eligibility for entering Cyprus.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SSA said:


> Dear All - I wonder if it possible to renew my Indian passport from the High Commission of India in Nicosia. If so what are the procedures? If not, how else one can renew their Indian passport while living in Cyprus?
> 
> I have looked at their website but not much helpful. I am in the United States currently but relocating to Cyprus soon.
> 
> Any pointers or comments or thoughts is much appreciated. Thanks.


I know that we can renew our British passports at the British high commission so I would imagine that you can renew your indian one here.
We havnt done ours yet so I dont know what the procedures are.
Have you thought of asking the indian High commission in the USA how it can be done?


----------



## SSA (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks much, Veronica. I checked with the Indian consulate in US. Though it is possible, I don't want my passport get stuck with them while I will be leaving for Cyprus shortly. I will ask my employer in Limassol to call the Indian consulate in Nicosia for finding out the possibility. If not I have to think of another option of extending my stay in US or visit India before arriving in Cyprus.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you can visit India and get it done as quickly as possible. I suspect it would take upto 2 months otherwise.

Veronica you can no longer renew your British passport in Cyprus, they've recently stopped that. My mum had to send it to Spain to get it done.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> If you can visit India and get it done as quickly as possible. I suspect it would take upto 2 months otherwise.
> 
> Veronica you can no longer renew your British passport in Cyprus, they've recently stopped that. My mum had to send it to Spain to get it done.


Oh crikey!!!!!!!

I had better renew mine when we are in the Uk in August then
Thanks for that info zin.


----------

